

Data Storage in DNA Becomes a Reality - andrewl
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2013/01/24/data-storage-in-dna-becomes-a-reality

======
sebastianavina
isn't this dangerous for the human species?

~~~
gizmo686
How so?

